#  Nachrichten >   Innere Medizin: Ist die Darmoberfläche größer als ein Tennisplatz? >

## zeit.de

Thea Philipp-Schoellermann aus Grenzach-Wyhlen fragt: Stimmt es, dass die Oberfläche des Darms größer ist als ein Tennisplatz?  Weiterlesen...   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

